# Ruby's new hairdo!



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Sooo drastic! But still a cutie


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh so sweet!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Very similar to Dylan's last cut. His is just starting to curl a bit now


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHH she looks so soft and cuddly!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

she's like a teddy x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

What is it with groomers and their drastic cuts 
Even if it's not quite what you wanted she looks great and I bet she is really cuddly now


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

she looks how Izzy looked after her first full groom - her hair soon lost the fluffy look and went back to the shaggy look xx


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I love it.  She looks so soft and clean. They did a really good job getting her coat so even too.


----------

